# no reverse 25 Merc



## BigSkyDave (Oct 18, 2011)

1996 25 tiller pull start Merc won't go into reverse. Why? 

Thanks Dave


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Possibilities are: lower unit problem or linkages loose/out of adjustment.
My experience has been that the shift rod linkage slips inside the exhaust housing.


----------

